# Five Pawns Symmetry Six becomes permanent



## rogue zombie (15/10/15)

Lol... well done, Five Pawns launch a "limited" juice at a higher price. Now "due to overwhelming request" it's a permanent, at the normal Five Pawns price.

Man, I need to get some of these juice folk in my marketing dept.

From the mail:


You asked, and we listened! We’ve been overwhelmed by all of the positive response to Symmetry Six, as a result, we are happy to announce Symmetry Six Is NOW A Full-time Offering!


Please make sure to visit your local authorized Five Pawns retailer to experience one of our most exciting offerings to date!

30ml bottles are available at our normal $27.50 retail price.



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (15/10/15)

Vaped a tank of this today and at first impressions, its really kak. Haven't vaped 5P or 50/50 jooses in about a year so that could be why.


----------



## rogue zombie (15/10/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Vaped a tank of this today and at first impressions, its really kak. Haven't vaped 5P or 50/50 jooses in about a year so that could be why.


Oh really, wow.

Ya I also haven't vaped 5P since my Nautilus days. I also don't get along with 50pg stuff, so I'm probably better off not vaping them.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (16/10/15)

Still vape Bowdens Mate occasionally
I find it very good. 
But with all the great local juices available at a far lower price, its appeal has waned a bit
Still a good juice for me though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

